# Replacing the safety bar/de-cocker on a 9 UC



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

This is on the new model 9 UC, the one with out the spring under the rear sight. Click on link, click on first picture then use the (>) to continue. 
I'm still looking for info on how to replace the firing pin or "ANY" info on the new model. My serial number starts with C335**


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Click on the word "This" first word.


----------

